# Oh, if only...



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

..If only I wasn't already smuggling one hog too many. I saw the sweetest little baby girl at the pet store today. She's super super friendly (she JUST arrived, so we'll see how long before she's pet store traumatized), and just starting to lose her baby quills. She's a lovely oak brown, with a pink little nose. I hate falling in love with a critter you know you just can't have. She's such a sweet heart though, it's such a shame to see her in a pet store. I just hope whoever gets her has a clue. I told the lady working there that she needed a wheel, and I tried my very best to get them to feed her a nice cat food instead of the Sunseed they had in her dish. Poor girl. If I thought I could manage it, I'd get her. *sigh*.


----------

